# Summer Top Water for Bass, Gills, and Anything Else?



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

I was just wondering what folks recommend for an outfit for bass and such. I have my nice trout setup, and my cheap Wildwaters outfit I started on, both 5wt setups. Is it worth trying with a 5wt or should I really be looking at 8wt? I know if I end up liking using the fly for bass, I'll end up with the stronger stuff anyhow.


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

I use my 5wt alot for bass fishing unless I know I'll be throwing larger/heavier flies that'll turn over easier on my 8wt. Really going to come down to what fly patterns you want to fish with, if you're going to be throwing alot of larger flies you may want to bump up to an 8wt or 7wt. An 8wt can also serve well as a steelhead and pike rod if you want to expand your target species.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

laneda said:


> I use my 5wt alot for bass fishing unless I know I'll be throwing larger/heavier flies that'll turn over easier on my 8wt. Really going to come down to what fly patterns you want to fish with, if you're going to be throwing alot of larger flies you may want to bump up to an 8wt or 7wt. An 8wt can also serve well as a steelhead and pike rod if you want to expand your target species.


Right now I have mostly my trout flies and black crystal wooly buggers. I have some poppers and spiders and such that my father in law tied before he died that I will use as well. I'm just now starting to look at species other than trout, so it seems like I am starting from scratch even though I have plenty of gear.


----------



## laneda (Aug 25, 2015)

QPCloudy said:


> Right now I have mostly my trout flies and black crystal wooly buggers. I have some poppers and spiders and such that my father in law tied before he died that I will use as well. I'm just now starting to look at species other than trout, so it seems like I am starting from scratch even though I have plenty of gear.


I'd say get out and start fishing for bass with the 5wt. If you find yourself throwing larger flies often that'll handle better on a heavier rod then look into a 7 or 8wt. A lot of the flies I use to target bass handle great on a 5wt like clouser minnows, buggers, poppers and stimulators.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Yep, depends on the size of fly you are throwing at them. If it's something smaller, the 5wt would probably be fine. When you start getting into large streamers, articulated streamers, bigger bass bugs...the 5wt will probably struggle to send them and turn them over. I do pretty much all of my bass fishing with either a fast action 6wt (streamers, mostly) and a fast 7wt (bigger streamers and bass bugs). I have a cheap 9wt that I have used in the past for really big stuff but rarely get it out lately.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

TheCream said:


> Yep, depends on the size of fly you are throwing at them. If it's something smaller, the 5wt would probably be fine. When you start getting into large streamers, articulated streamers, bigger bass bugs...the 5wt will probably struggle to send them and turn them over. I do pretty much all of my bass fishing with either a fast action 6wt (streamers, mostly) and a fast 7wt (bigger streamers and bass bugs). I have a cheap 9wt that I have used in the past for really big stuff but rarely get it out lately.


Yeah, ya know, I was picking up a few new lures for "top water season" and it occurred to me that I already have a whole system to fish that's MADE for shallow fishing


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

QPCloudy said:


> Yeah, ya know, I was picking up a few new lures for "top water season" and it occurred to me that I already have a whole system to fish that's MADE for shallow fishing



Dont make it any harder than it has to be friend!


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Sonder said:


> Dont make it any harder than it has to be friend!


LOL, I hear ya. I tend to go overboard when I'm going full speed on a hobby. Honestly I didn't fish for many many years so really a big part of me buying some variety of stuff is still building my arsenal.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

QPCloudy said:


> LOL, I hear ya. I tend to go overboard when I'm going full speed on a hobby. Honestly I didn't fish for many many years so really a big part of me buying some variety of stuff is still building my arsenal.


I'm and engineer type and a Vet lol I got it bad ..lol..


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I have a 7 Wt Sage Payload with a Ross Animas reel for SMB. I can throw articulated flies and weighted crawdads flies easy. You can roll cast big flies with a Payload. I can throw big size 2 poppers up against a bank too. Not a super expensive setup but made in the USA. I don't know brother but if you are obsessed with fly fishing go with it. It's cheaper than golf.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

18inchBrown said:


> I have a 7 Wt Sage Payload with a Ross Animas reel for SMB. I can throw articulated flies and weighted crawdads flies easy. You can roll cast big flies with a Payload. I can throw big size 2 poppers up against a bank too. Not a super expensive setup but made in the USA. I don't know brother but if you are obsessed with fly fishing go with it. It's cheaper than golf.


Funny you mention golf. Firestone Country Country Club is across the street from my back yard. Although I think PGA pulled out a couple years ago. I never got into it. I went to a driving range once. Quickly learned it was not in my skill set.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Sam Snead was quoted as saying, "I had to take up golf to pay for my fishing and hunting hobbies."
I think he is right. Country Club Golf is another expense but just public golf would be less than my fishing hobby.

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I have met persons through fishing that has led to business revenue though. I remind my wife of this every few years when the time is right. I certainly haven't paid for all my fishing, but a good 10 years of it at least. The rest is just good times with friends.
Rickerd


----------

